# Delawerebadboys SUPER  DMZ 3.0 LOG



## Delawerebadboy (Jan 6, 2014)

We'll I'm a little late getting this log rolling but I have been on the 3.0 for over a week and I already feel it big time strength is up , recoverery in between sets is rapid and there's no end to my work out sessions to day was my fourth gym day since starting this log and went as follows 

incline bench 4 sets of 10 
from 140 up to 185  pounds 

wieghted dips  body plus 65 pounds 
4 sets of 10 
2 sets of 15 

decline bench 
4 sets of 10 
From 140 to 200 

super sets of flat bench right into wieghted dips 
8 sets of  10 
150 pounds on the bench 
body wieght plus 45 on dips 

close grip bench 
3 sets till failure
120 and down from there 

and the pump from this stack is awesome


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Jan 6, 2014)

My starting wieght  was 178 pounds body fat ill post a pic shortly from last week my diet is vary clean 250 grams of protien around 4000 calories a day so here we go thanks heavy iron for the DMZ 3.0


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Jan 6, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]

here is is a pic from a week ago a lot of cheat meals I'm back on track and I'm gonna turn it up two notches and see where it goes body fat ?


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 6, 2014)

subbed in brotha, good luck im a post a pic on my journal too man you got it!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 7, 2014)

Subbed DBB - after a lot of blackmail Prince offered to send me some SDMZ 3.0 too. 

Good luck bro!


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Jan 7, 2014)

Yea capt it's hard to believe A suptances this strong is legal


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Jan 9, 2014)

Hello bros have been busy so time to catch up 
I'm up solid 5 pounds   
My last  three days where 
Monday chest and back arm
tues day abs 
wensday was shoulders and back 

strength is thru the roof  and I have not been able to optimize my food intake 
the last few days I have a family member  that was in remission from cancer and it's back 
worse then ever but my god is able to heal and do miracles so I'm standing on that 

Tomorrow is legs or biceps depending on how I feel or I will do what ever I don't do tomarrow on sat all and all this is a strong combo and anyone would benefit from either a bulk or cut with the right prep


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Jan 12, 2014)

We'll Friday I did arms went like this 

5 sets of 10 reps alt dumbbell curls 

5 sets of  10 reps st8t bar curls 

5 sets of 10 concentration curls 

5 sets of 10 hammers 

3 sets of 21s or burn outs 


I don't have a proper scale at home I will get a wieght and post I am 
really impressed with this product. I'm only have way thru and gains 
are visible and lean no bloat what so ever I will post the pic from the 
start with one from the conclusion


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Jan 17, 2014)

I have not been able to post cause some family sickness and I'm not eating as much as I would like but I gave still  gained 8 pounds and have lost body fat and deffinetly got more vascular , I have not missed any workouts but I'm really missing those extra calories . I still have about half way to go so I will get on the right track


----------

